# Offset vs cabinet



## BB-que (Oct 13, 2020)

Anybody have an opinion on offset vs a cabinet smoker?  Thinking about a stick burner and would seem these 2 would be similar.  I know nothing about cabinet but thinking they would be similar as to fuel, wood, and fire mgmt.  any knowledge of the 2 and pros/cons appreciated.


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 14, 2020)

I done some research on this as well before I purchased my offset. Majority of info that I found came down to personal preference as far as having a horizontal or vertical cook chamber. Both of these being offsets they should function pretty much the same way as far as fire management, however that is totally an assumption on my part as I have never cooked in a vertical offset. I went with the horizontal offset.


----------



## BB-que (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah sounds like similar setup, more if a space issue and ease of getting to your meat, etc.  after research I’m really thinking about a gravity fed by Stumps.  Looks very space efficient and a bit less maintenance than a true stick burner.  I’m space confined so that could be a nice solution.


----------



## Smiles (Oct 14, 2020)

In my opinion, those are the two key differences: wood vs charcoal,  and time management. Offset (aka horizontal) smokers are  primarily stick burners; Cabinet smokers are primarily  fueled by charcoal. That said, it is more nuanced because there are offset cabinets and some offset manufacturers say using charcoal as primary is fine. Traditional, well-made offset stick burners require much  more attention feeding them wood every 30 - 40 minutes whereas a well-made cabinet can go beyond overnight (LoneStar Grillz can go over 15 hrs) without refueling.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 14, 2020)

There are cabinet offsets and cabinets with a lower fire drawer. Some of the latter can even be reverse flow. 

If I was to ever move to a cabinet, the lower drawer would be my choice. More heat/fuel efficient, can run on charcoal, wood, or a combo of both. Close to hands off for a stick-burner.


----------



## ofelles (Oct 14, 2020)

I have an LSG insulated cabinet so I can't address a stick burning system. 
My thinking is that cabinets have a smaller footprint and have more cooking space in them.  I use wood chucks with the charcoal and get a good taste profile, IMO.  With a fan and controller they are =fairly hands free.


----------

